

Show HN: SurfControl - helps you be more productive online (made at a hackathon) - aam1r

Hi HN,<p>We participated at the Mozilla WSOH (http://wsoh.eventbrite.com/) over the summer. It was a hackathon organized by Mozilla for interns all over Silicon Valley with an attendance of over 300+ interns from Facebook, Google, etc.<p>A friend and I made SurfControl and were the winners of the hackathon. We just pushed our product live and would love to get feedback!<p>-------------<p>About SurfControl: "SurfControl is an add-on that shows you how you waste time online, and gives you tools to block or limit your time spent on different websites."<p>It is a Firefox add-on and can be downloaded at http://getsurfcontrol.com<p>Would you use this tool? Why/why not?
======
frenchieee
Definitely super cool. I'd like to use it, (for Chrome please!), although it
might be kind of terrifying. However, the more you know and all that...

Nicely done!

Edit: I love graphs! Seriously, visual representations are AWESOME.

------
ryanlchan
Looks similar to RescueTime (<http://www.rescuetime.com/>). What's the
differentiation strategy?

~~~
surajreddy
This one's exclusively browser based.

------
md1515
Very cool add-on. Congratulations and thanks for sharing.

~~~
aam1r
Thanks!

We're planning to add more features such as more charts/statistics, etc.

We will also be working on a Chrome add-on soon

